
Ask HN: Finding a job in France or just the EU - dnnrly
I recently spent some time visiting friends in France with my family. On our return, me and my wife spent some time seriously discussing whether or not we can move out there.<p>So some background - I&#x27;m a polyglot developer in Financial Services with 2 young children (&lt;5 years old). Oh and I&#x27;m British, voted against Brexit and not prepared to be a victim of the upcoming car crash for our economy. I read French and speak it conversationally but would definitely need some lessons to bring me up to business standards.<p>Can anyone recommend websites or other resources where I can find jobs out there? Any other tips you could give me?
======
mqde
Hi,

You can find some jobs here : lesjeudis.com - chooseyourboss.com

Main dev languages in France are C# and java. If you master one of this, you
can easily find a job.

Are you looking for a specific place in France ?

ps : sorry for my poor english, it's not my native language

~~~
dnnrly
Marseille/Provence would be nice, and yes - I am mainly a Java developer but
with some heavy C++ and a little Go. Mostly backend.

~~~
mqde
You can take a look near Antibes. There is a technopole with a lot of IT
companies.

I passed few month ago a interview for a company called Supralog located near
Antibes. They looking for java ressources to work on customer's project. They
offered me a place as recipient to work on Air France's project. But I'm
actually living in Nantes and have to decline the offer cause of the location.

Overall, there is more jobs in France than ressources.

ps : my company is also looking for new collaborators in Nantes area.

edit :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_Antipolis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_Antipolis)

